# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  يوم عرفة ترفع جميع الأعمال إلى الله ما عدا المتخاصمين

## احمد ابو انس

يوم عرفة ترفع جميع الأعمال إلى الله ما عدا المتخاصمين 
ما صحة هذا الحديث؟

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قلت : لا يصح .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لا أصل له .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيراً مشايخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t146493/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=322096

----------

